
Wonderful Human Beings - bhousel
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2010/10/14/the-gervais-principle-iv-wonderful-human-beings/
======
CWuestefeld
Wow. I've only read 2.5 parts so far, but this is _really_ good. A few
thoughts:

1\. I think it needs to be made clear that you're talking about "sociopaths"
in a clinical sense, meaning people with no conscience. This isn't judgmental
in itself. And from what I was reading recently, such people do make up
somewhat more than 1% of the population, which probably fits into the right
proportion for your theory.

2\. Any amount of self-honesty reveals that I'm a "clueless". But I think you
paint this in a rather negative light. Because you're discussing things in
largely monetary terms, the "clueless" come out like dummies. But I believe
that in my case, while the monetary side might make me look like a "promoted
loser", there can be other rewards that even the accounting. This is
especially true when the sociopaths that I'm dealing with tend to be "light
side" rather than "dark side". (although I must also admit to the possibility
that I'm _so_ clueless that I've even been hoodwinked in this.)

3\. I've perceived glimpses of Powertalk, but I find it tiresome. I don't
_want_ to work that hard.

4\. The places I've perceived it isn't in business, but in politics (without
being judgmental, I think that Bill Clinton was the absolute master of it --
that's an acknowledgment of his brilliance without looking at what he may or
may not have used it for). I'd really be interested in an analysis of how
these roles play out in the governmental arena. You noted that it's applicable
in the "Goodfellas" context; I expect it is also for government, although, at
least in a democracy, the roles being played and the masks that define them,
must be different.

------
defen
I read that whole thing hoping I would get the promised explanation of Toby
(from the previous entries) and he's still holding out. Bastard.

Anyone have any ideas? My guess is that he's some sort of Zen master who has
transcended the need to play games, although I'm not sure where that fits on
the hierarchy.

~~~
vgr
Though I do that kind of cliffhanger stuff on occasion, that isn't the reason
here. My "theory of Toby" merely requires a good deal of groundwork to be
laid. And you're right on both counts... he's not in the hierarchy, and
Zen/transcending have a role in the explanation.

It just won't be the kind of feel-good Zen/transcending you are probably
thinking of (which you should expect, since Toby displays too much misery to
be a traditional Enlightened One).

If you are really curious about how I am developing this thread, read
Nietzsche's 'Thus Spake Zarathustra'

Venkat

